
Fighting Absurdity with Absurdity - supportlocal4h
https://www.ksl.com/article/50016711/utah-teachers-out-of-this-world-answer-to-covid-19
======
bradknowles
Just put the pack on the front, and put speakers into it, attached to the
microphone he’s wearing on his head. You’re 90% of the way there.

------
supportlocal4h
Now for the Darth Vader or Stormtrooper editions.

